# My collection



## silence882 (Jun 8, 2006)

Here it is!

The majority of these are seedlings or compots:

*Paphs*
adductum 'Wesley' x 'Dark Shadow'
armeniacum 'Heavy Metal' x 'Fat Boy'
bellatulum
callosum
callosum fma. viniferum
charlesworthii
concolor f. chlorophyllum
delenatii "#3' x '#1'
dianthum
druryi
emersonii
hangianum
helenae
insigne f. sanderianum 'Gladiator' x self
kolopakingii
kolopakingii f. topperi
lawrenceanum
lowii
malipoense
micranthum
niveum 'Jumbo Snow Ball' x 'Jeanie'
philippinense
philippinense f. album
platyphyllum
praestans
primulinum f. purpurascens
rothschildianum ('Charles Edwards' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS) x ('Rex' FCC/AOS x 'Excelsior' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum 'Candor' x 'Candor Classic' AM/AOS
rothschildianum 'Sam's Choice' AM/AOS x 'Dark Star'
rothschildianum 'Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS
sanderianum
spicerianum
tigrinum
venustum f. album
venustum
victoria-mariae '99-3026A' x 'USBG No#'
wardii
wilhelminiae
Addicted Philip
adductum 'Dark Cloud' x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS
Berenice
Black Maude
concolor x kolopakingii
Genevieve Booth
Gloria Naugle micranthum 'Candor Kioo' x rothschildianum 'Candor Blackhawk'
Greyhound x King Arthur
Harold Koopowitz
Henrietta Fujiwara
Ho Chi Minh
Kolosand
Lady Isabel x wilhelminiae
Lady Rothschild
Mystic Knight 'White Mystery' x Pacific Shamrock 'Green Dynasty'
Oberhausens Diamant x philippinense f. album
Prime Child
Prince Edward of York
Prince Edward of York 'Golden Boy' AM/AOS x adductum 'Dark Cloud'
Prince Edward of York 'Golden Boy' AM/AOS x sanderianum 'Sam's Choice'
Puppentanz
Saint Swithin
Sander's Pride x sanderianum
Sander's Pride
Shin-Yi's Pride
Spellbound x Black Brier
Susan Booth
wardii x Mod Maude
Wayne Booth

*Phrags*
besseae '4' x '7'
besseae 'Paute' x 'A-One'
dallesandroi
kovachii 'Ana' x 'Laura'
lindleyanum
longifolium
pearcei
richteri
sargentianum
wallisii
Cardinale
China Dragon
China Dragon 4N (besseae 'Rocket Town' 4N x Grande 'Vista' 4N)
Demetria
Demetria 'Mem. Don Walklet' HCC/AOS x wallisii 'Warrior'
Dominianum 'Bob Mac' AM/AOS
Don Wimber 4N (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x besseae 'Rocket Town' 4N)
Eric Young (longifolium 'Waunakee' x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS)
Grande 'Rosewood'
Jason Fischer 4N
Lutz Röllke
Nitidissimum 'Nevelle' FCC/AOS
richteri x vittatum
Sorcerer's Apprentice
Sunset Glow 'Rocket Flare' 4N x Grande 'Vista' 4N
Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N AM/AOS x besseae 'Rocket Town' 4N

*Others*
Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom
Brassia longissima
Bl. Richard Mueller
Coelogyne occultata
Colmanara Wildcat 'Bobcat'
Lc. Binotii
Lycaste campbellii


----------



## Gideon (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice collection Stephen


----------



## Stephan (Jun 9, 2006)

Seconded

There's a distinct lack of (quality) species here in Oz - although there are a fair few plants to be had. I didn't post my whole collection - haven't done an audit for quite a while so it'd be wrong - just the Cyp family is up to date.

Stephen I enjoy your insights.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice Collection Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------

